# CO2 airstone ???'s



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

So still working on my CO2 project. ? is that I am looking at my options for an air stone I was wondering if a longer 8-10" air stone would be more beneficial than a small one in spreading the CO2 further into the tank, I was also thinking of installing a small (2490gph) wave maker behind it to "blow" the gases around.The air stone would be connected underneath the Wave M and hooked to a timer at would coincide with the CO2 coming on in the AM. My CO2 will be located downstairs in the fish room and will have to travel approx. 12.5'

Any opinions appreciated...

Tanks in advance


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Is this a pressurized system or diy? Maybe I missed that post.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, I forgot to mention that DUH, me---*old dude

It is a 20# tank pressurized with an AquaTech Regulator w/ selonoid, , I am making my own DIY reactor (since I don't have an external filter to run it through)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Have you looked at the ceramic diffusers?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I've looked at them but was wondering if a longer air stone would distribute the gasses out more.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

the ceramic airstones will make smaller bubbles that wont simply float to the surface such as the ones we get from regular airstones. the goal is to get the co2 as diffused as possible into the water column


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

U Barn Super CO2 Diffuser Atomiser for Green Planted Aquarium 100 Dissolved | eBay

That is what you need.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you majerah1 that's what I was looking for, also read where CO2 damages regular air stones . I was afraid the smaller ones would not spread the CO2 enough.
Thanks again for your help.


----------

